
Google Building Mobile OS - dawie
http://mashable.com/2007/08/28/google-phone/
======
dawie
Engadget has also picked up on the story:
[http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/28/google-is-working-on-a-
mo...](http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/28/google-is-working-on-a-mobile-os-
and-its-due-out-shortly/)

